# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Meal Replacement Bars (Cutting)

## BlackHat

Meal Replacement Bars (Cutting)

Visitor Note:

"the bars never set and they're mushy and therefore impossible to cut"

Combine in Large Mixing Bowl

8 Scoops Whey (Vanilla is very good)
3 Cups Oats
1 Package Sugar Free Fat Free Pudding (Any flavor is good)
2 Cups Skim Milk

Mix until a sticky batter is formed (may take a few minutes)

use a large spoon to spread out the mix into the bottom of a Pam-sprayed glass or metal cooking tray (spread until even)
put in the fridge overnight and cut into 8 equal bars that yield:
3g fat
28g carbs
29g protein
257 calories

These bars taste amazing, and are perfect for: breakfast, pre OR postworkout

----------


## ninjazx14

sounds really good. i need something quick and easy for my 2nd meal might make this soon

----------


## Tigershark

Using sugar free pudding as the sweetner is genius. Never thought of that before.

----------


## mike500

are u meant to bake them because ive jus done mine and its all mushy

----------


## j4ever41

> are u meant to bake them because ive jus done mine and its all mushy


did you put in fridge over night?

----------


## mike500

yes i did

----------


## shafts basson

wow this sounds awesome. im making this right away tomorrow

----------


## shafts basson

i made these and just leaving it in the fridge for 24 doesnt cut it. You need to stick it in the freezer for a little while so they harden up then you can take it out and put it in the fridge. These things are a little messy but very good.

----------


## ninjazx14

yeah i made these also. there good but not what im looking for. i need something that can stay hard for like 2 hours in my pocket.

----------


## ottopit

> yeah i made these also. there good but not what im looking for. i need something that can stay hard for like 2 hours in my pocket.


have you tried viagra?

----------


## gbrice75

> have you tried viagra?


PWND!!!!  :1laugh:

----------


## ComradeCarnivore

wouldnt baking soda help make it more solid?

----------

